# More pics of Ruby 2nd page. :o) New pics!! Boer Kids!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Jewel(paint) was born the 12th, Sparkle(dapple) and Ruby(red) were born the 9th. ) 

Here are some new pics!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Boer Kids!*

Some more


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Boer Kids!*

Very nice..... :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Boer Kids!*

I have to say I am really jealous they are not in my pasture right now!! Ruby is still my favorite, but wow do I like Sparkle's color!! She looks huge too! All three are lovely


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Boer Kids!*



Maggie said:


> I have to say I am really jealous they are not in my pasture right now!! Ruby is still my favorite, but wow do I like Sparkle's color!! She looks huge too! All three are lovely


Maggies took the words right out of my mouth. Beautiful!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Boer Kids!*

Oh wow! very nice looking boers.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Boer Kids!*

Wow they're all gorgeous but I have to say Sparkle is my #1 fav!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Boer Kids!*

Thanks! Ruby is my favorite too. ) She is the friendliest little stinker EVER! Both of Cosmo's girls are turning out gorgeous and I couldn't be happier with them! :leap: Leash training starts today! Fun fun! We'll try to get some good pics and I'll post more then!

Maggie: Sparkle was 17 pounds at 7 days old and Ruby was 15. So they are gaining wonderfully and are very big now!

We aren't sure if we will be keeping Jewel yet. She has a very nice front on her and her legs, teats, and bite are all awesome, but hopefully she has some lengthening to do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Boer Kids!*

 They are beautiful!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Boer Kids!*

Wow! thick!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Boer Kids!*

Here are some more pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New pics!! Boer Kids!*

I like... :thumb:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: New pics!! Boer Kids!*

They are so cute!!! I would love to have some cuties like that here.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: New pics!! Boer Kids!*

I really wish you were closer your goats are awesome.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: New pics!! Boer Kids!*

I agree they are awesome!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: New pics!! Boer Kids!*

Thanks. ) They are pretty darn cute! I don' think we have ever had two kids as friendly as Cosmo's either! Maybe we spend more time with these guys!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: New pics!! Boer Kids!*

Just love your babies I do have to say ruby is my Fav too! :lovey:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: New pics!! Boer Kids!*

Your kids are so beautiful, all of them! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New pics!! Boer Kids!*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: New pics!! Boer Kids!*

Thank you! I'll have to tell Ruby everybody loves her!  :slapfloor:

We can't wait to get them in the show ring! The first show is in May. Hopefully me can make it to that one!

Ruby weighs 19 lbs today. She is gaining 5 lbs a week. ) Sparkle is 20 lbs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is a beauty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

those are chunks. Beautiful goats.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Love her!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

:hug: I want to sqeeze and love on her


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

She is looking good! Boer's still have a special place in my heart :wink:


----------

